# ATTENTION: Firefox Crop Circle !



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2006)

*lug.oregonstate.edu/albums/firefox-crop-circle/mg_5560.sized.jpg


> Does the sudden appearance of a Firefox crop circle imply which browser extraterrestrials prefer? We don't know, but it was still fun to make!
> 
> Constructed by local Firefox fans and the same team that created the Firefox mural from cornstarch and kool-aid and launched the Firefox weather balloon, the Firefox Crop Circle project shows that we have so much passion for Firefox that we want it to be visible from space!
> 
> ...


Full Story

There is no firefox crop circle
More Images

So Firefox is becoming more famous day-by-day...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow cool, never seen such innovative fanboyism


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 15, 2006)

Whoa thats cool. I love firefox.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2006)

Even tough i dontuse FF , this is really cool  , a browser with its own crop circle


----------



## nix (Aug 16, 2006)

the crop circles are done so perfectly in such short span of time. i'm stumped by the degree of detail! there are many other crop circles which are so very complex and beautiful.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 17, 2006)

*Firefox Crop*

Does the sudden appearance of a Firefox crop circle imply which browser extraterrestrials prefer? We don't know.

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/1209/mg5560sizedzm1.th.jpg

This Firefox logo appeared on crop field in Oregon one day suddenly leaving the local authorities clueless.

*lug.oregonstate.edu/index.php/Projects/Firefox/Firefox_Circle

Entire picture gallery is available here:
*lug.oregonstate.edu/gallery/firefox-crop-circle


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Firefox Crop*

I saw this photo and lol it made me see the movie "Signs".  

All this proves only one thing. Firefox rules milky way and beyond.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 17, 2006)

Threads merged. 
Wow firefox is gaining a lot of *universal* fame.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2006)

ny opera fan planning to make one for opera..... count me in


----------



## arunks (Aug 17, 2006)

wao


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ny opera fan planning to make one for opera..... count me in


One guy is enough, just drive your mower in an elliptical path


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow!! xcellant crop circle ,  must be a freaky firefox user


----------



## Sykora (Aug 18, 2006)

At least the fanboys are thinking creatively


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> One guy is enough, just drive your mower in an elliptical path


arey but 4m wher ll i bring the field !!


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 19, 2006)

Is the crop circle made by Alien spaceship or Human photoshop.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2006)

^^
Its made on a real crop field by an alen race known to Humans as 'Homo Firefoxians'

@pathiks - Ask a kissan


----------

